# Tropheus namansi reef



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I can believe I sold my WC group!

But here are the last pictures I took of them before they were sold.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

And more!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

And more...


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

And the final shots... 














































Enjoy and let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

They look good Thai, I am sorry to see them go too. Does Mike know about this yet?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What were you thinking man? I can only hope they are on their way up to Canada. Man, I have a friend who is going to Texas next week, he could have brought them back for me. They were looking real nice buddy. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

noddy said:


> What were you thinking man? I can only hope they are on their way up to Canada. Man, I have a friend who is going to Texas next week, he could have brought them back for me. They were looking real nice buddy. :thumb:


Hey noddy!

You know I would sell these for something rarer. opcorn:


----------



## mcarchidi15 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, they were beauts!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you sir!

takes a different kind of tropheus keeper to like these. :thumb:


----------



## mcarchidi15 (Mar 16, 2009)

They look similar to Tropheus Brichardi Mtoto, who I absolutely love. I'm setting up another 125g, not sure if I'm going with a tang mix or large colony of Mtotos..


----------



## cichlid1409 (Jun 28, 2010)

you sold these??? shame on you thai. :?


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

I expect that you got something really good - what is it?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

cichlid1409 said:


> you sold these??? shame on you thai. :?


Mike will understand. I had a chance to bring some of mike's old fish into my control. It was now of never so I had to pull the trigger.

When I give mike their fry, he is going to get over it.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

ddaquaria said:


> I expect that you got something really good - what is it?


Come to the next tank tour and you will see. :thumb:

Hint, these are the same WC that Mike had 3-4 years ago. Most died due to a bad heater in his garage in the winter. WC were sold 45 each. They are now back in my control.

Collected on the Congo side and have not been imported in 3-4 years.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

myjohnson said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > What were you thinking man? I can only hope they are on their way up to Canada. Man, I have a friend who is going to Texas next week, he could have brought them back for me. They were looking real nice buddy. :thumb:
> ...


Oh I know you would LOL.
You sure do like the rare stuff.
Those Namansi look great though. I have a pretty good idea what you picked up in their place and they are a fine looking Tropheus as well.
:fish:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ddaquaria said:


> I expect that you got something really good - what is it?


Hey Donald, do you still have your Namansi?
If so, could you pop up a couple of pics as well?
They are still one of my favs..
Cheers Paul.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

noddy said:


> Oh I know you would LOL.
> You sure do like the rare stuff.
> Those Namansi look great though. I have a pretty good idea what you picked up in their place and they are a fine looking Tropheus as well.
> :fish:


lol, with those hint's Donald will know exactly what they are too. F1 are not as rare but true WCs are hard to come by so I couldn't pass on them.

Also, there seems to be a number of major imports of these fish since last summer. This summer has also seen some shipments come in stateside.

I don't know if namansi are truly rare anymore or just rare kept.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

lol, with those hint's Donald will know exactly what they are too.[/quote]

Sorry man, didn't mean to blow your surprise. :roll:

Pics.. please.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, I will soon. :wink:

Hopefully you won't be too disappointed.


----------

